# Work Clothes and Suits



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I am in the process of finding suits for work in the UK. It costs about £150 for a decent suit, and about £300 for a smart one, ranging up to the early thousands and beyond. 

- I was wondering, especially because i want light suits in the scorching dubai heart, how much work suits, and decent quality shirts cost in dubai/uae. 

- Also, having been to the middle east a number of times, and china, i know they dont stock large size shoes. Is this different now? would i be able to get size 11, (45-46) shoes?

Furthermore, do all wokers wear western type suits al the time for work? maybe a silly question but....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can get cheapo thin suits in the likes of Pierre Cardin or Ted Lapidus for about £100. Quality is fine for sweating in.

If you fancy something a bit more upmarket, get a bespoke suit made up down in Bur Dubai (Kachin or Parmar is best). I got a full tux, shirt and all the trimmings made to measure for about £500 so you'd get a normal suit much cheaper.

Don't know where you'll be working, but from my experience, trousers and short sleeved shirt seems to be the norm unless you're meeting clients, etc.

No problem getting shoes up to size 12 in any shop.


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Fantastic cheers mate.

The suit u got to measure with all the trimmings, was that well nice material? i got one made to measure in china, silk, for £100 pounds, but i left it in china which was a bit crap. I thought there might be a similar trend in dubai..no?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can choose your material from a massive selection, the quality depends on how much you want to spend really.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Don't know where you'll be working, but from my experience, trousers and short sleeved shirt seems to be the norm unless you're meeting clients, etc.


Based on my experience and going with what the men in my department wear, trousers and short or long-sleeved shirts are acceptable. Most men and including us women, have a preference for long sleeve. 
If attending a meeting, you either add a tie or tie + jacket, depending on who you're meeting with.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I had a friend recommend a tailor upstairs in the Jumeirah Beach Resort.
1900 Dhs for a bespoke suit and 2 pairs of trousers.
More expensive than some stores around the malls (selling suits around 400 Dhs) but the quality will be much greater.
These cheap suits that are advertised are just that: cheap.

Maybe a bit to take him will be that gents tend to go through many shirts quickly.
Spend more on the suits and save on shirts...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I had a friend recommend a tailor upstairs in the Jumeirah Beach Resort.
> 1900 Dhs for a bespoke suit and 2 pairs of trousers.
> More expensive than some stores around the malls (selling suits around 400 Dhs) but the quality will be much greater.
> These cheap suits that are advertised are just that: cheap.
> ...


That's pricey. There are several good tailors in Satwa that will make a suit fo ryou for rather less.

-


----------

